
Does scoping make every tech project better? - cefthurston
https://tryblueprint.com/
======
cefthurston
So we launched this today and the core thesis is that the issue most non-tech
founders have is not knowing what to build or how tech generally gets built
(outside of scrappily testing ideas, of which tech is sometimes, not always, a
part).

Does that gel with your personal experience?

